# Brisbane seminar



## Redwing (6 September 2004)

hi guy',


If anyone's in Brisbane this may be of interest?

Sunday trading seminar - Brisbane


Day: Sunday
Date: 12th of Sept 2004 ( Not the 5th as this is Fathers Day)
Time: 10.00am to 12.00pm
Location: Easts leagues Club, Main Avenue, Cooparoo
Cost: $5 per person

Guest Speaker
We will have Brendan Lansdowne from Bull Systems demonstrating a 
new charting package that includes Alan Hull indicators. We will also 
do an exercise on market psychology as well as review some MMA’s 


REDWING


----------



## Joe Blow (8 September 2004)

Tied up this weekend unfortunately.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Bingo (8 September 2004)

Redwing,

Thank you for the advice, but I am Sydney based. I think it's excellent if we keep each other advised of these opportunities.

Bingo


----------



## Jett_Star (8 September 2004)

Hey thanks for letting me know!  I think it great that we can use this forum to network and inform each other of events just like this one.


Keep posting them, I'll be looking at for others like it in Bris Vegas.


----------



## profithunter (10 September 2004)

Im busy but would have been interested in going...thats such a reasonable admission price compared to some of these seminars.  Thanks for the info and keep us informed


----------



## GreatPig (10 September 2004)

Redwing,



			
				Redwing said:
			
		

> We will have Brendan Lansdowne from Bull Systems demonstrating a new charting package that includes Alan Hull indicators.



If that's BullCharts, take careful note of its performance - how long it takes charts and other pages to appear after selecting them. I had all sorts of problems when I trialled the software, as you can read in the BullCharts Trial thread in the Trading Tips section here.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## WaySolid (12 September 2004)

I went and was suprised by the average age of the attendees. The average age would have been comfortably baby-boomer 

It was basically a review of an online trading plan from Bedford and Tate www.tradinggame.com.au followed by a 1hr infomercial on BullCharts

There were about 70 people attending.

WaySolid.


----------



## Joe Blow (12 September 2004)

WaySolid said:
			
		

> I went and was suprised by the average age of the attendees. The average age would have been comfortably baby-boomer
> 
> It was basically a review of an online trading plan from Bedford and Tate www.tradinggame.com.au followed by a 1hr infomercial on BullCharts
> 
> ...



I hope you told them all about Aussie Stock Forums!


----------



## ghotib (13 September 2004)

Hi Waysolid, 

What age groups were you expecting?


----------



## WaySolid (13 September 2004)

I guess I was expecting a few more youngsters. I have been to plenty of property events and there are always plenty of people younger than me. I'm 32.

Cheers,
WaySolid.


----------



## Jett_Star (15 September 2004)

Hey WaySolid I am interested in knowing what the 'exercise' on market psychology was like.

Can you please let us know what it entailed, whether it was useful and if you enjoyed doing it?

I am in very interested in the *psychology of investing*.


----------



## stockGURU (16 September 2004)

Didn't see this thread in time!   

I hope to make it to the next one!


----------



## WaySolid (18 September 2004)

Not sure it was an excercise. We were basically just walked through an online trading plan and given a brief description of the different areas you would need to fill out for your plan by the organizer of the day.

I'm not sure how worthwile the day was for me really, I would have preferred getting some new insights to trading rather than a sales spiel from the bullcharts guy. 

WaySolid


----------

